# Toro 826, 1978.



## Hopeless (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi!
I got my hands on an old Toro 826. The only number I have is from the engine. 190402-0989-01 78041110.
I'm just about to do a valve job on it, but I can't find any manual or such. So I don't know what clearence it should be and so on. 
I've contacted B&S and got a manual for the engine, but there's nothing in the manual about valve clearence.

I've also been in contact with Toro and they say that the model number for this machine is 38060. I asked for a manual but they don't have any paper or digital copy of this anymore, and they are therefore not able to provide me with the requested documents.


Does anyone here have the manual for 38060?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great old machine...got one myself.....good luck with it....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Hopeless. I think these two reference sources will eliminate your "Hopeless" feeling.


Toro two stage service manual-
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


Engine service manual-
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g4TpKUJnh7ZzF0MEpoakFzQlU/view?pli=1


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you. I think this forum can provide loads of help.

Great links! Just the kind of information I was looking for. Thank you for that, it will be of great help.  
One more question though. It says that it is specified for products built 1990-2002, and my 826 is from 1978. I guess the info in the manual are close enough?

As you said, my hopeless feeling seems to be gone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 14, 2018)

Valve job done and I've also cleaned the carburetor. Had to make new gaskets for the carb aswell. Have replaced the belts and filled it up with new oil.
Now it runs pretty good. Not perfect, but hey, It's a 40 year old machine.
Next up, new muffler and maybe some paint.

No snow here in Sweden atm, but I guess the snow arrive any week now. Can't wait to see how it runs.


----------

